# UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !



## bundymania (7. Dezember 2009)

*UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

Hallo Freunde des nassen Elements,

eigentlich könnte man vorab bereits zu folgendem Kurzfazit kommen: Die Größe ist doch entscheidend ! 
Nun, dennoch ist die Technik maßgebend, andernfalls wären sämtliche Radiatoren dieses Tests auf einem Leistungsniveau.
Doch der Reihe nach: Wie der geneigte Leser bereits unschwer bemerkt hat, geht es in diesem Review um die neue
Leistungsoberklasse der Wärmetauscher, nämlich intern zu verbauende Radiatoren, für die immer beliebter werdenden 140mm Lüfter ! Dieser Tatbestand ist in einer vergleichsweise leiseren Geräuschkulisse bei ebenso guter Kühlleistung wie die bisher
so beliebten Radiatoren für 120mm Lüfter begründet. Als grobe Faustregel lässt sich sagen: Ein mit 3 x 140mm Lüftern bestückter Radiator der neuen Generation entspricht in etwa der Leistung eines Quadradiators, welcher für 4 x 120mm Lüfter ausgelegt ist. Da viele Gehäusehersteller bereits seit einiger Zeit für 140mm Lüfter ausgelegte Modelle im Portfolio haben,
war es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es passende Wärmetauscher für dieses Plus an Leistung zu kaufen gibt.
Da die Ansprüche und Wünsche der User sehr vielfältig sind, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, nicht nur eine Größe in
mein Testfeld aufzunehmen, sondern nahezu alle erhältlichenn Radis für die großen Lüfter zu berücksichtigen !


*Update 25.03.10: Folgende Radiatoren befinden sich nun ebenfalls in diesem großen Testvergleich:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Phobya Xtreme 280:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem die Phobya Radis für 120mm Lüfter bereits seit einiger Zeit erhältlich sind, folgen nun die größeren Brüder f. 140mm Lüfter
Für diesen Test stand mir ein Vorserienmodell zur Verfügung, welches bis auf das fehlende Zubehör bereits dem Serienmodell entspricht.
Wie schon bei den Modellen für 120mm Lüfter, gibt es auch hier sowohl an der Front- als auch auf dem Wärmetauscher je 2x G 1/4"
Gewinde, um entsprechende Anschlüsse verwenden zu können. Die Gewinde an der Stirnseite bringen einen kleinen Durchflussvorteil
mit sich. Auf der Rückseite befindet sich eine Entlüftungsschraube, welche sich bei vertikalem Betrieb als nützlich erweisen kann.
Ingesamt weiß der Phobya 280 Radiator zu gefallen, die Verarbeitung ist gut und die Leistung ansprechend ! Dieses Radimodell 
entspricht in etwa der Leistung eines Tripleradis f. 120mm Lüfter. Der Kaufpreis liegt bei angemessenen 60 Euro.



*Technische Daten:* 

Material: Kupferlamellen, Vorkammern aus Messing
Farbe: komplett Matt Schwarz
Abmaße: (L x B x H): 338x145x60mm
Anschlüsse: G1/4"
Gewicht: ca. 1454g
Montierbarkeit: von beiden Seiten für Lüfter oder als Halterung
Gewindegröße Schrauben: M3
Lüftergröße: 2x 140mm
Druckgetestet: 2 Bar
Sonstiges: Entlüftungsschraube

*Lieferumfang:*

1x Radiator
8x M3x30mm Schrauben
2x Entkopplung
2x schwarze Verschlussschrauben




Als weiteren Phobya Radiator stand mir folgendes ungewöhnliche Modell zur Verfügung:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Radiator ist brandneu auf dem Markt und seit heute bei Aquatuning.de für knapp 60 EUR erhältlich !
Speziell für Gehäuse mit Einbaumöglichkeit für "Monsterlüfter" wurde dieser Wärmetauscher entwickelt,
natürlich lässt er sich auch extern betreiben und bietet aufgrund der 4x G 1/4" Anschlussgewinde viele
Optionen zur Verschlauchung. Durch die 2 mitgelieferten Blenden, lassen sich eine große Anzahl von
Lüftern der Größe 180mm - 220mm auf diesem Radi montieren ! Für den Test kam ein Coolermaster 
200mm Lüfter zum Einsatz, welcher einen guten Luftdurchsatz und gleichzeitig leisen Betrieb gestattet.
Der eingesetzte Lüfter läuft mit max. 700 U/Min. Da es noch keinen weiteren Radiator dieser Größe gibt,
habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, dieses Modell hier aufzunehmen. So hat man eine Vorstellung, wo
sich dieser neue Radi leistungsmässig einordnet. Der Lamellenabstand ist groß genug, um auch mit
relativ wenig Luftdurchsatz eine gute Leistung zu bieten. 


*Technische Daten:*

Material: Kupferlamellen, Vorkammern aus Messing
Farbe: komplett Matt Schwarz
Abmaße: (L x B x H): 245x200x36mm
Anschlüsse: G1/4"
Gewicht: ca. 1976g
Montierbarkeit: von beiden Seiten für Lüfter oder als Halterung
Gewindegröße Schrauben: M3
Lüftergröße: 1x 180-225mm
Druckgetestet: 2 Bar
Sonstiges: Entlüftungsschraube

*Lieferumfang:*

1x Radiator
4x M3x30mm Schrauben
4x M3x5mm Schrauben
2x Lüfterblenden
2x schwarze Verschlussschrauben












			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von Koolance erreichten mich 3 Radiatoren für diesen Test. Wer sich die Bilder näher ansieht, wird erkennen, das die
Radis die Handschrift von Hardwarelabs tragen. Die Modelle sind für 1-3 Lüfter im 140mm Format ausgelegt.
Die Verarbeitung ist tadellos und die Leistung ab 800 U/Min. ist auch im grünen Bereich. 
Ein durchdachtes Feature ist der Schutz unter den Schraubenlöchern. Wenn man irrtümlich zu lange Schrauben verwendet,
beugt eine kleine Metallplatte der Zerstörung des Radiators vor ! (auf dem 2. Bild in der 2. Reihe ersichtlich)
Bei Anschlüssen mit sehr langem Gewinde kann es vorkommen, das Gewindeverlängerungen notwendig sind, diese liegen
den Radiatoren im Lieferumfang bei.



*Technische Details des 1x 140mm Modells:*

Material: Kupferlamellen & Messingrohre
Anschlussgröße: 1/4"
Abmaße: (B x H x L): 13,3cm x 3cm x 17,1cm
Lüftergewindegröße: M4
Gewicht: 794g

*Lieferumfang:*
1x Radiator
4x M4x32mm Kreuz-Linsenkopfschrauben



*Technische Details des 280er Modells:*

Material: Kupferlamellen & Messingrohre
Anschlussgröße: 1/4"
Abmaße: (B x H x L): 15,3cm x 3cm x 31,6cm
Lüftergewindegröße: M4
Gewicht: 726g

*Lieferumfang:*

1x Radiator
8x M4x32mm Kreuz-Linsenkopfschrauben



*Technische Details der 420er Version:*

Material: Kupferlamellen & Messingrohre
Anschlussgröße: 1/4"
Abmaße: (B x H x L): 15,3cm x 3cm x 46cm
Lüftergewindegröße: M4
Gewicht: 1kg

*Lieferumfang:*
1x Radiator
12x M4x32mm Kreuz-Linsenkopfschrauben



Die 3 Koolance Radis sind in Deutschland zu Preisen zwischen 50 EUR und 75 EUR erhältlich








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Firma Aquacomputer.de, bekannt durch viele innovative und erfolgreiche Produkte, schickt ihren neuesten Vertreter aus
der Radiatoren Abteilung ins Rennen: den Airplex Revolution 360/420 ! Die Bezeichnung lässt bereits die Besonderheit dieses
Wärmetauschers erahnen: es lassen sich sowohl 3x 120mm- als auch 140mm Lüfter verbauen, wobei jeweils eine Seite für die
entsprechende Lüftergröße ausgelegt ist. Für Auf- und Umsteiger der beliebten 360er Radis, die bereits den üblichen Ausschnitt
im Gehäuse besitzen, ist dieser Radiator also eine besonders gute Wahl, da man nicht direkt erneut das Gehäuse modifizieren muss.
Der Preis von knapp 80 EUR geht angesichts der gebotenen Leistung und Features in Ordnung. Es befinden sich beidseitig je 2x G 1/4"
Gewinde in der Vorkammer. Denkbar sind also u.a. Radi Sandwiches, oder einfach die Befüllung über eine dieser Öffnungen, als eine
Art Fillport. So kann man sich den sonst notwendigen Ausgleichsbehälter im Kreislauf sparen. 
Eine passende Radiblende mit zusätzlichem Ausschnitt wird von Aquacomputer bereit gehalten. 
Sauer aufstoßen lässt mich die Tatsache, das sich keinerlei Lüfterschrauben im Lieferumfang befinden und kein Inbusschlüssel,
um die 2 Edelstahlinlay auf der Seite f. 120mm Lüfter zu montieren. 
Dies ist bei halb so teuren Radiatoren eine Selbstverständlichkeit, oftmals sogar in 2 Längen.
Die Lackierung meines Testmusters weist an einigen Stellen Unebenheiten auf, ferner sind die Lamellenreihen teils etwas verschoben. Natürlich ist dieser Aspekt eher zweitranrig, da man dies im verbauten Zustand kaum bis gar nicht sieht.
Der Radiator wurde in Deutschland entwickelt und laut Aquacomputer wird er auch hier produziert. Der Preis ist dahingehend gut !





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Apropos Testfeld, in die Riege der zu testenden Radiatoren gesellen sich folgende Modelle :






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Hardware Labs Black Ice SR1 280*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Technische Details:* 



Maße: 315 x 54 x 153 mm (BxHxT)
Material: Kupfer, Messing
Farbe: Schwarz
Gewicht: 1,09 kg
Anschlüsse: 2x G1/4 Zoll
Lüfterkompatibilität: 2x 140 mm
Lüfterbefestigung: M4 Gewinde (beidseitig)
Preis: ca. 105 EUR
*H**W Labs Black** Ice SR1 420*








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





























*Technische Details:* 

Maße: 459 x 54 x 153 mm (BxHxT)
Material: Kupfer, Messing
Farbe: Schwarz
Gewicht: 1,5 kg
Anschlüsse: 2x G1/4 Zoll
Lüfterkompatibilität: 3x 140 mm
Lüfterbefestigung: M4 Gewinde (beidseitig)
Preis: ca. 135 EUR
*HW Labs Black Ice SR1 560*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        















*Technische Details:* 

Maße: 604 x 54 x 153 mm (BxHxT)
Material: Kupfer, Messing
Farbe: Schwarz
Gewicht: 1,94 kg
Anschlüsse: 2x G1/4 Zoll
Lüfterkompatibilität: 4x 140 mm
Lüfterbefestigung: M4 Gewinde (beidseitig)
Preis: ca. 180 EUR
 
*HardwareLabs Black ICE Radiator SR1 140*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












*Technische Details:* 

Maße: 171 x 54 x 153 mm (BxHxT)
Material: Kupfer, Messing
Farbe: Schwarz
Gewicht: 680 g
Anschlüsse: 2x G1/4 Zoll
Lüfterkompatibilität: 1x 140 mm
Lüfterbefestigung: M4 Gewinde (beidseitig)
Preis: ca. 75 EUR
 
Die Firma Hardware Labs ist bereits seit vielen Jahren erfolgreich etabliert und bietet eine große Auswahl hochwertiger Radiatoren
in vielen Größen und Variationen. Ein Merkmal zeichnet dabei alle Modelle aus: Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist erstklassig !
Die neuen SR1 Radis sind erfreulicherweise sowohl für 120mm als auch für 140mm Lüfter erhältlich vom Single- bis zum Quadradiator.
Bisher waren Black Ice Radiatoren aufgrund ihrer engmaschigen Lamellendichte eher für schnell drehende Lüfter jenseits von 800 U/Min. optimiert und konnten sich gegen Wärmetauscher anderer Hersteller im in Europa besonders beliebten unteren Drehzahlbereich kaum in Vergleichstests behaupten. Diese Begebenheit kann nun mit der SR1 Serie getrost zu den Akten gelegt werden, denn mit dieser neuen Radiatorenserie hat Hardware Labs nun vielversprechende Produkte auf den Markt gebracht, welche auch und besonders für weniger Luftdurchsatz optimiert wurden ! Eine kleine Besonderheit ist der unterschiedliche Lüfterabstand zu den Lamellen: Auf der Seite ohne
die beiden Anschlussgewinde ist dieser deutlich größer ausgefallen, was einer Art Shroud gleichkommt, d.h. der Totpunkt unter den
Lüfternaben wird deutlich reduziert, welches zu einer besseren Gesamtleistung führt ! Natürlich habe ich die Lüfter auf beiden Seiten
montiert, um die Unterschiede feststellen zu können. Auf der Seite mit "Shroud" stellte sich je nach Lüfterdrehzahl ein besserer Delta-T
Wert von max. 0.7 ein ! In meinen Ergebnisstabellen habe ich jeweils den besten Wert, also mit Montage auf der "Shroudseite" verwendet.
Wie bereits der 480er SR1 Radi, können auch die Modelle für 140mm überzeugen. Die Leistung ist sehr gut und von der Verarbeitung gibt
es derzeit nichts besseres auf dem Radiatormarkt.
Die SR1 Serie weiß auf den ersten Blick zu gefallen: Die mattschwarze Lackierung ist tadellos, alle Gewinde wurden makellos gefertigt und die Lamellen sind sehr grobmaschig ausgefallen, also wie bereits erwähnt ideal für langsam drehende Lüfter und dementsprechend niedriger Geräuschkulisse ! Für diesen Test wurde mir freundlicherweise der SR1 560 sowie der SR1 280 von der Firma www.caseking.de zugesandt. Das SR1 420 Modell bekam ich vom www.a-c-shop.de zur Verfügung gestellt.
Mein Dank gilt ausserdem Herrn Wilbert Yuque von Hardware Labs. 










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Thermochill** PA 140.3 Triple Radiator* 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Technische Daten:*

- Farbe: mattschwarz
- G3/8"-Anschlüsse
- Tank: Messing; Lamellen: Kupfer
- Gewicht: ca 1,82 kg
- Abmessung (LxBxH): 480 x 142 x 62mm
- Preis: ca. 110 EUR




Schon fast als lebende Legende könnte man die Radiatoren der in England ansässigen Firma Thermochill bezeichnen.
In der Vergangenheit wurden viele Testsiege weltweit eingefahren, allerdings gab es auch einige verbesserungswürdige Punkte.
Die Lackierung ließ bisweilen manchmal zu Wünschen übrig und einige User berichteten von Verunreinigungen im Inneren, welche
beim Spülen von neuen Radis zum Vorschein kamen. Weitere Merkmale der Thermochill Radiatoren sind die beiden Anschlussgewinde,
welche im eher exotischen G 3/8" Gewinde ausgeführt sind und daher Adapter in den meisten Fällen zur Notwendigkeit werden lassen.
Ferner war das sog. Lochmaß für die Lüfter etwas größer als bei Wärmetauschern der Mitbewerber, sodaß man die üblichen
Radiatorblenden für den Gehäuseinbau nicht nutzen konnte und auf spezielle Blenden angewiesen war.
Die Lackierung ist bei meinem Testmuster deutlich besser ausgefallen, als es früher bei den TC Radis der Fall war und bietet 
keinen Grund zur Beanstandung.
Auf dem in englischer Sprache gehaltenen Beipackzettel wird eine Spülung mit warmen Wasser vor dem ersten Einsatz empfohlen, um
den Radi von eventuellen Produktionsrückständen zu befreien. Dabei fiel auf, das direkt beim ersten Spülvorgang fast klares Wasser
aus dem 140.3 zum Vorschein kam, auch bei diesem Punkt wurde also im Vergleich zu älteren Modellen etwas verbessert !
Der 420er Radi aus dem Hause Thermochill kann in diesem Test von der Leistung vollkommen überzeugen und kann den ersten Platz in
dieser Radiatorengröße für sich gewinnen ! Als einzigster Wehrmutstropfen sei die momentan schlechte Verfügbarkeit in Deutschland
genannt, doch in den Nachbarländern sind diese Modelle erfreulicherweise bei www.highflow.nl[/URL] und www.it-service.be[/URL] verfügbar !













			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Magicool Slim Dual 280 MC*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Technische Daten:* 

Material: Kupferlamellen, Vorkammern aus Messing
Abmaße: (L x B x H): 323x142x29mm
Anschlüsse: G1/4"
Gewicht: ca. 646g
Montierbarkeit: von beiden Seiten für Lüfter oder als Halterung
Druckgetestet: 8 Bar,
Anschluss: 2x Gewinde G 1/4 Zoll
Lüfteranschlussgewinde: M3
Preis: ca. 42 EUR





*Magicool Slim Triple 420 MC*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Technische Daten:* 

Material: Kupferlamellen, Vorkammern aus Messing
Abmaße: (L x B x H): 465x142x29mm
Anschlüsse: G1/4"
Gewicht: ca. 860g
Montierbarkeit: von beiden Seiten für Lüfter oder als Halterung
Druckgetestet: 8 Bar,
Anschluss: 2x Gewinde G 1/4 Zoll
Lüfteranschlussgewinde: M3
Preis: ca. 58 EUR



Die Radiatoren aus dem Hause Magicool sind bekannt für ihre gute Leistung zum vergleichsweise günstigen Preis. Hier und da
kann schon mal ein Gewinde nicht ok sein, doch das nimmt man als preisleistungsbewusster Käufer gern in Kauf. Auch in
diesem Test können die Modelle von Magicool überzeugen. Von der Leistung für viele Anwendungen ausreichend und in bisher
3 Größen verfügbar. Aufgrund der geringen Einbautiefe lassen sich die Radis platsparend und unauffällig in viele Gehäuse
integrieren. Auf dem Gehäusemarkt sind bereits einige Gehäuse verfügbar, in die sich die 280er Modelle ohne Modifikationen
montieren lassen, weitere werden mit Sicherheit bald folgen. 











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*TFC Monsta Lite 420/360 Radiator*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aus dem Hause TFC - The Feser Company erreichte mich der Prototyp eines Monsta Lite Radiators. 
Prototyp daher, weil bis zur finalen Verkaufsversion Änderungen möglich sind, welche sich positiv auf
die Leistung auswirken können ! Der Radiator soll im Frühjahr 2010 zu einem Verkaufspreis von ca. 150 EUR
in den Handel kommen und wie bereits der große Bruder mit einem umfangreichen Lieferumfang daher kommen.
Prakischerweise lassen sich sowohl 120mm als auch 140mm Lüfter montieren, diese Option ist bisher einzigartig
auf dem Radiatormarkt ! Ferner sind zu den üblichen 2 G 1/4" Gewinden 2 zusätzliche Gewinde an der Frontseite
des TFC Monsta Lite vorhanden, welches einen um ca. 10 Liter erhöhten Durchfluss und eine größere Vielfalt bei
der Verschlauchung des Wärmetauschers mit sich bringt !
Wenngleich das "kleine Monster" von der Leistung nicht ganz zu den besten Radiatoren dieses Testfeldes
aufschließen konnte, so konnte das Gesamtkonzept dennoch überzeugen und wird bereits wie der große Monsta
Radiator weltweit seine Fans finden ! 


Die technischen Daten entnehmt ihr bitte aus diesem PDF File:


http://www.tfc-xchanger.com/pdf/TFC-X420L.pdf



Last but not least und quasi ausser Konkurrenz, habe ich als Vergleich einen Dualradi in den Test mit einbezogen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Technische Daten:*

Material: Kupferlamellen, Vorkammern aus Messing
Abmaße: (L x B x H): 273x121x30mm
Anschlüsse: G1/4"
Gewicht: ca. 680g
Montierbarkeit: 8x M3-Gewinde oben (für 2x 120mm-Lüfter), 8x M3 Gewinde unten (für 2x120mm-Lüfter)
Druckgetestet: 8 Bar,
Anschluss: 2x Gewinde G 1/4 Zoll
Lochabstand: 6 cm
Preis: ca. 29 EUR 





*Testsystem / Ablauf:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Case: Banchetto 101 Bench Table 
Board: Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme
CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @4.2Ghz - 1,40V (Bioswert) - Bios: F4
RAM: Patriot Viper DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 295 (für diesen Test nicht eingebunden!) 
Netzteil / PSU: Xilence SPS-XP850.XQ.R2 
CPU Kühler: Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 Nickel Edition
NB Kühler: Mips Fusionblock
Steuerzentrale: Aquaero VFD
Durchflussmesser: Aqua Computer Highflow
verwendete Wärmeleitpaste: Gelid Extreme 
Pumpe: Laing Ultra (Koolance PMP400 Deckel)
Pumpen Entkoppler: Noise Destructor V1.1
Schlauch: Feser 16/10
Schnellkupplungen: CPC 9,5mm Metall 
Ausgleichsbehälter: Alphacool Cyclone 250
Tempsensoren: 3x Inline +1x im AGB
Wasserzusatz: Feser One Fertigmischung UV Clear/Blue
Anschlüsse: Perfect Seal + Bitspower Tüllen
verwendete Lüfter: Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PK2 + PK3 (bzw: PL2 bei dem Magicool Slim 240) 




Um die CPU auszulasten, wurde Prime95 (Small FFT´s) in der neuesten Version benutzt, zur Messung der 
Temperaturen/Aufzeichnung kam die Aquasuite zum Einsatz. Die Temperaturmessungen erfolgten nach frühestens 
60 Min. und dann in 5 Intervallen a 5 Minuten.

In meinem Test ist der interessanteste Wert die Differenz (delta T) von der Raumtemperatur zur Wassertemperatur am Ausgang des Radiators. Dieser Wert zeigt die Kühlleistung des Radiators, indem man sehen kann, wie gut der Radiator die Raumtemperatur zur Kühlung des Wassers nutzen kann. Je geringer diese Differenz ausfällt, umso stärker ist die Leistung des Radiators. Die Ergebnisse sollen für den interessierten User auf einen Blick erkennbar sein, daher beschränke ich mich neben der Angabe des Durchflusses auf diesen Wert bei den unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen. Strickmustertabellen, die für max. 5% aller User interessant sind, werdet ihr bei mir nicht finden !





*Testergebnisse:*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Differenz (delta T) von der Raumtemperatur zur Wassertemperatur) 
(ein niedriger Wert ist besser)










*Durchflusswerte / Flowrate* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liter / Stunde 



































*Fazit:*


Im Gehäusebereich waren 80mm Lüfter bis vor einigen Jahren Standard, darauf folgten die bis dato sehr beliebten 120mm Ventilatoren
und so ist es eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis diese von den bislang eher noch seltener eingesetzten 140mm Vertretern ihrer
Gattung abgelöst werden. Immer mehr Hersteller setzen auf diese Lüftergröße und dies mit Recht. Bei den Radiatoren dieses Tests
hat sich gezeigt, das die Entwicklung erfreulicherweise weiter zu mehr Leistung und niedriger Geräuschkulisse geht. Im Zuge
allerlei nervender Geräusche des Alltags ist dies sehr lobenswert, so lassen sich doch aktuelle Prozessoren und Grafikkarten leiser
und effektiver kühlen. Eine klare Empfehlung für ein Radiatormodell lässt sich aufgrund unterschiedlichster Wünsche und Bedürfnisse
des geneigten Wasserkühlers selbstredend nicht aussprechen. Im oberen Leistungsbereich haben Thermochill und Hardwarelabs
eindrucksvoll bewiesen, wo die Messlatte bei Radiatoren dieser Größe derzeit angesiedelt ist. Der Wärmetauscher von Feser lässt
sich praktischerweise mit Lüftern in 2 Größen bestücken, vorteilhaft für viele Um- und Aufsteiger, die sich die Kosten für die 
Anschaffung von neuen 140mm Fans zunächst sparen möchten. Als gute Idee seien an dieser Stelle auch die zusätzlichen Gewinde
an der Stirnseite des Radiators genannt. Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, konnten sich die Magicool Radi abermals als Preis/Leistungs-
sieger in diesem Test behaupten. Hier und da war ein Gewinde nicht 100% geschnitten und die Verarbeitungsqualität liegt spürbar
hinter der Black Ice SR1 Serie, doch aufgrund des vergleichsweise niedrigen Preises und der gebotenen Leistung sind diese Radiatoren
auf jeden Fall eine Empfehlung für den preisbewussten Anwender wert. Wer die bestmögliche Synthese aus Leistung und hervorragender
Verarbeitung sucht, kommt um die SR1 Radiatoren des Herstellers Hardwarelabs nicht vorbei. Sehr eindrucksvoll hat besonders der
560er Wärmetauscher bewiesen, was Leistung Pur bedeutet. High End PC Systeme mit 2 Grafikkarten lassen sich mit diesem Modell
besonders gut kühlen - die Leistung muss sich sogar vor der eines Mora 2 Pro´s Monsterradis nicht verstecken !
Man darf gespannt sein, welche 140mm Radiatoren uns diese und weitere Hersteller in Zukunft bescheren werden, 
ein sehr guter Anfang ist gemacht !  Hardwarelabs war sozusagen Vorreiter, was Radiatoren in dieser Größe betrifft, so
sind die GT und GTX Varianten schon länger erhältlich. Da diese Modelle in erster Linie für schnell drehende Lüfter bzw. hohen
Luftdurchsatz ausgelegt sind, habe ich auf eine Berücksichtigung in diesem Test verzichtet.
Sofern verfügbar, werde ich diesen Testbericht mit weiteren Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter ergänzen !











Danksagung: Für den Support bei diesem Review danke ich den folgenden Firmen:


www.a-c-shop.de , www.aquatuning.de , www.alphacool.com , www.aquacomputer.de ,www.koolance.com , www.mips-computer.de , www.caseking.de , www.magicool.biz, www.feser-one.com , www.gelidsolutions.com , www.laing.de , www.hardwarelabs.com , www.watercool.de , www.thermochill.com , www.highflow.nl , www.it-service.be , www.xilence.de


----------



## bundymania (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Bilder Addon


----------



## bundymania (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

.....


----------



## bundymania (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

.....


----------



## Skim (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Sehr Schöner Test! wie wir es von dir gewohnt sind... mach weiter so.
ich benutze selber ein Magicool 140 Mc


----------



## Digger (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

 gewohnt sehr guter test 

und einmal ein "holla die waldfee" zum Magicool mit 500er lüffis 




(was sagt denn die mysteriöse Glaskugel unseres Bastelorakels zum Thema : Gehäuse für 560er Radiatoren )


----------



## Masterwana (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Schöner Test, zu einem für mich guten Zeitpunkt.
Plane gerade meine erste Wakü inkl. 420er Radi.

PS.: Du solltest nochmal die Grafik zum Durchfluss überarbeiten, da steht hinterm MonstaLite 120mm Lüfter glaub aber eher das es die Schläuche an der Stirnseite angeschlossen wurden.



Digger schrieb:


> (was sagt denn die mysteriöse Glaskugel unseres Bastelorakels zum Thema : Gehäuse für 560er Radiatoren )



Frag mich grade wan der erste 1260er (9x140) Radi kommt.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

warum kostet der HW Labs Black Ice SR1 560 180euros
und die mora2 pro dagegen nur 120euros...heist das das die mora 2 schlechter ist als die black ice


----------



## Masterwana (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> warum kostet der HW Labs Black Ice SR1 560 180euros
> und die mora2 pro dagegen nur 120euros...heist das das die mora 2 schlechter ist als die black ice



Wer sagt denn da Teuer = besser ist


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

war nur ne vermutung -.-


----------



## bundymania (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Schöner Test, zu einem für mich guten Zeitpunkt.
> Plane gerade meine erste Wakü inkl. 420er Radi.
> 
> PS.: Du solltest nochmal die Grafik zum Durchfluss überarbeiten, da steht hinterm MonstaLite 120mm Lüfter glaub aber eher das es die Schläuche an der Stirnseite angeschlossen wurden.


 

Das hat so seine Richtigkeit - ich habe den Monsta Lite mit 2 Lüftergrößen getestet  Der Unterschied im Durchfluss liegt an der höheren Wassertemp, hat mit der Ausdehnung der Kühlflüssigkeit zu tun.
Das kannst du selbst für dich testen, indem du einen Vergleich unter Last zw. 5V und 12V machst und den Durchfluss vergleichst.


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Super Test und einmalige Leistung von MagiCool, wie ich finde. Sollte vielleicht andere Hersteller noch mal dazu bewegen, über den Preis nachzudenken! 

EDIT: Den Zusammenhang mit dem Durchfluss und der Temperatur konnte ich bei mir auch schon feststellen.


----------



## chefmarkus (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Schöne Sache, ein großes Danke dafür! Und in welche Gehäuse bekomme ich denn einen Black Ice 560 und eventuell noch einem anderen Radi mit 140er Lüftern rein? Her mit der Metallschere!!!


----------



## Masterwana (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*



bundymania schrieb:


> Das hat so seine Richtigkeit - ich habe den Monsta Lite mit 2 Lüftergrößen getestet  Der Unterschied im Durchfluss liegt an der höheren Wassertemp, hat mit der Ausdehnung der Kühlflüssigkeit zu tun.
> Das kannst du selbst für dich testen, indem du einen Vergleich unter Last zw. 5V und 12V machst und den Durchfluss vergleichst.



Hätte nicht gedacht das das so viel ausmacht


----------



## MetallSimon (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

super test
kommt dann als nächstes ein test mit 200mm radis??


----------



## Monsterclock (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Sehr schön  
Darauf hab ich gewartet.

PS du hast nicht zufällig noch einen Radiator übrig?


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Super Test. 

Vielleicht tausche ich jetzt meinen 5x120mm gegen einen 4x140mm.


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Sehr schöner test.


----------



## bundymania (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Danke....wird bald erweitert


----------



## Zlicer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

sag mal, gibt es überhaupt ein Case wo die 560er intern verbaut werden können??

greetz Zlicer


----------



## chefmarkus (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Genau das wäre auch meine Frage: Gibt es Case wo der gute intern verbaut werden kann?
Ansonsten muß ich hier mal zu meiner CNC-Schmiede (machen auch Lasertechnik und falzen Alu ) gehen und fragen ob die mir ein passendes Gehäuse bauen... das Problem dabei ist nur das die fertige Dateien für ihre Maschinen haben wollen - und das kann ich nicht ( Geht das mit Sketchup?)


----------



## Infin1ty (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Vielleicht bei nem LianLi Bigtower in den Deckel..

Dann muss aber Netzteil etc. nach unten wandern.


----------



## chefmarkus (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Ich habe ja ein Lian Li Big Tower, da ist bei maximal einem 480er Schluß, und das NT muß schon bei einem 360er runter wandern.


----------



## hyperionical (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Mit mittelschweren Eingriffen geht ein solcher Radi in ein Temjin TJ07 (Silverstone), ich denke aber das die 2*480+1*240 bei dem Case auch so für alles reichen.


----------



## zettiii (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Wow !
wie gewohnt ein erstklassiger Test von dir  !
ich bin ja am überlegen mit meinem neuen Case nen neuen Radi zu kaufen ... hm *böseguck*


----------



## steinschock (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Super Test 

Vor allem der 240er als Vergleich überzeugt, 
hätte nicht gedacht das das so viel ausmacht.


----------



## h_tobi (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Sehr schöner Test, 
einen Vergleich von 140er Singleradis würde ich mir noch wünschen, falls möglich.
Wollte in meinem HAF hinten einen 140er Single einbauen. 
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit nem 140 im Deckel vom HAF gemacht?
Wenn nicht zu viel gebohrt werden muss, wäre es ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## bundymania (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Tjo, schaun mer mal, vielleicht nehme ich den schicken Black Ice SR1 140er Singleradi mit in den Test


----------



## h_tobi (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Wäre super, den habe ich mir schon vorgemerkt.


----------



## King Horst (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Super Roundup!

Ich werde mir in nächster Zeit auch nen 140er tripple gönnen...

@ Topic: Phobya wird demnächst auch 140er Radiatoren rausbringen, wie wärs, wenn du davon noch den tripple dazunimmst???


----------



## bundymania (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Thx !

Jo, wäre ne Option, sobald der Radi verfügbar ist. Der Phobya 280er liegt hier schon und durchläuft derzeit den Testparcours, ebenso der Black Ice SR1 140er


----------



## Xylezz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Kannst du uns denn schonmal einen Vorgeschmack auf die Leistung des Phobyas geben?


----------



## muckelpupp (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*



> Prakischerweise lassen sich sowohl 120mm als auch 140mm Lüfter montieren, diese Option ist bisher einzigartig
> auf dem Radiatormarkt !



Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt, da auch das 'große' Monsta von _TFC_ Montageoptionen für beide Lüftertypen anbietet. Ausserdem vermisse ich dieses im Testfeld, oder gab es dazu eine separate Begutachtung?

Last but not least, würde der relative neue _airplex revolution 420/360_ von _aquacomputer_ in deinen Test passen, d.h. falls es dir möglich ist, an ein entsprechendes Rezensions-Exemplar zu kommen.

@bundymania selbstverständlich auch von mir: ein super Test! Sollte nicht unterschlagen werden.


----------



## bundymania (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

stimmt, werde ich bei Gelegenheit korrigieren.

Den "großen" Monsta habe ich bereits in einem anderen Review getestet (finde ich hier gerade am schnellsten) :

REVIEW: TFC Monsta + 4 other Radiators - HighFlow Community Forum

Was den Revo angeht: ...wurde bereits von mir getestet und kommt zus. mit anderen Modellen bald als Update in diesen Test rein 

*Werbung entfernt*
http://www.highflow.nl/forum/f18/review-cpu-waterblock-roundup-f-s1366-4275/


----------



## muckelpupp (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Wow!  Danke und gute Arbeit!


----------



## netheral (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Wow, dass der MagiCool so gut performt, ist ein Traum. Da sieht man mal dass große Leistung nicht immer einen großen Preis braucht.

Ist die Verarbeitung des Teils denn i.o.? Ich kriegte bei meinem MC Quad die Schrauben nur mit Gewalt und gedrücke irgendwie rein. Und es sind jetzt halt die hässlichen Standardschrauben. Andere zu kaufen traue ich mich nicht. ^^


----------



## bundymania (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Moin,

ja, der Magicool 420er ist für den Kurs eine 1a Preis/Leistungswahl, er ist halt 20 € günstiger als der ebenfalls gute Revolution von AC ! Die Gewinde sind bei den Magicool Radis manchmal nicht gut ausgeführt, da könntest du dir M4 Gewinde rein schneiden. Beim AC Revo könnte die Lackierung besser sein und die Lamellenreihen sind mitunter etwas verschoben.

Wenn man weniger Leistung benötigt, wäre neben dem MC 280 der bald erscheinende Phobya 280er eine gute Wahl !


----------



## Burak_50 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Kannst du schon eine ungefähre Prognose abgeben, wann das Update kommt ?


----------



## Taitan (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Moin, 

Toller Test, aber eine Frage:

Kann man von der Leisung der großen (tripple oder quad) 140er Radis auf die Leistung der kleinen single Radiatoren schließen?


----------



## bundymania (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

@Burak: It´s done, when it´s done 
@Taitan: mehr oder weniger schon, wobei ich bisher erst einen 140er getestet habe (SR1). Ein Radi für 140er Lüfter braucht grob gesagt, meistens etwa 1 Lüfter weniger, um die Leistung eines für 120mm Lüfter konzipierten Radis zu erzielen. 420 = 480 / 280 = 360 etc.


----------



## King Horst (25. März 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Hmm, wieso bin ich mir nur so sicher, dass das Update heute noch kommt??


----------



## bundymania (25. März 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

 Gibs zu, du hast spioniert  

REVIEW: UPDATE - Jetzt 16 Radis im Test ! Size Matters - Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter ! - OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide

2 von den neuen Radis und Tabellen sind drin, Rest heute oder morgen wie ich zwischendurch Zeit habe.


----------



## King Horst (25. März 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Jop, hast mich erwischt! 

Werd mir wahrscheinlich am Wochenende gleich nen Phobya 420er bestellen.
Mit langsamen Lüftern scheinen die ja ziemlich gut zu sein!
Außerdem ist der 200er interessant für mich, da ich im Antec Twelvehundred oben nen 200mm Lüfter habe. Das kommt dann aber irgendwann später...

Mach weiter so!


----------



## Xylezz (25. März 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Ja der Phobya 420 ist wie es erwartet hab einfach das Maß an dem sich alle Radiatoren im Bereich um die 500RPM messen müssen


----------



## Monsterclock (25. März 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*

Hey Bundy,
schöner Test,   was ich noch an konstruktiver Kritik hab, wäre dass du die verschiedenen größen wie singel, dual, tripple, quad in verschieden farben markierst, oder irgendwie in die Richtung, dann würde das an Überblick gewinnen .


----------



## Malk (26. März 2010)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

Huhu, schöner Test 
Sind echt nett die neuen Radis. Wenn mal ein neues Case kommt wird wohl gleich ein neuer 280er mit bestellt.
Ists nur bei mir im Browser so oder werden ein paar Bilder einfach nicht richtig dargestellt?(passiert bei mir auch im internet explorer)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## King Horst (26. März 2010)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

@Malk: Da bist du nicht der einzige, ist bei mir auch so.
Die Koolance Bilder fehlen!


----------



## h_tobi (26. März 2010)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

Bei mir auch, keine Ahnung was hier los ist, sollte NobLorRos etwa......


----------



## Gast3737 (28. März 2010)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

Danke für den hübschen Test. Bin wieder schlauer geworden.

Beim schnöckern viel meine Entscheidung auf "Phobya Xtreme 280". wo/wann gibt es den zu kaufen. Bei AT ist ja ein anderes Model gelistet oder ist es der selbige? der Entspicht genau meiner Vorstellung für einen kleinen aber mächtigen Radi.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. März 2010)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

Das ist der 280er von Phobya.


----------



## bundymania (28. März 2010)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

@Malk & King Horst: Danke für den Hinweis, werde ich ändern


----------



## KOF328 (1. April 2010)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

ich denke ueber ne wakue nach, weihnachten...
der 280er magicool slim laechelt mich so an, der muesste doch auf jeden fall in den deckel von meinem midgard passen? weil auf der wakue case liste steht nur beim midgard dass da ein 240 reinpasst obwohl oben platz fuer 2 140er ist


----------



## DaxTrose (6. April 2010)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

Ich habe mir gerade mal den Phobya 180-220 genauer angeguckt und bin da über Deine Maßangaben gestolpert!
Abmaße: (L x B x H): 479x145x60mm
Kann irgendwie nicht hinkommen, oder?


----------



## bundymania (6. April 2010)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

Jep, gut aufgepasst Sherlock, bei AT stand es so drin, wurde mittlerweile geändert 

*Abmaße: (L x B x H): 245x200x36mm*


----------



## loco30 (14. April 2010)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

Hätte eine Frage betr. Koolance-Radis:

der 140mm soll angeblich 13,3mm Breit sein und der Dual 15,3mm. Ist es so bzw. kann man nachgemessen werden, oder ist eine Schreibfehler?

Ich habe im Gehäuse ein 140mm Lüfter aber ist so montiert, dass der Radi nicht mehr als 13,8mm sein kann, deshalb falls der 1x140mm wirklich nur 13,3mm hätte, wäre ideal für mich. 

Danke.


----------



## bundymania (14. April 2010)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

Ich habe nachgemessen, sind 14cm breit


----------



## loco30 (15. April 2010)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*



bundymania schrieb:


> Ich habe nachgemessen, sind 14cm breit



Ok, vielen Dank.


----------



## bundymania (10. November 2010)

*AW: SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich !*



King Horst schrieb:


> Super Roundup!
> 
> Ich werde mir in nächster Zeit auch nen 140er tripple gönnen...
> 
> @ Topic: Phobya wird demnächst auch 140er Radiatoren rausbringen, wie wärs, wenn du davon noch den tripple dazunimmst???


 

Danke und jep, der Radi und andere werden demnächst noch ergänzt


----------



## h_tobi (11. November 2010)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

Sehr schön, dann wird es hier demnächst also weiter gehen.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (11. November 2010)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

Bekommst du auch ein muster vom mora3 9x140 für den test?


----------



## bundymania (11. November 2010)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

Besser: Das Pro Modell für bis zu 18x140mm Lüfter, auf den ich bereits seit Wochen warte !

Den kleineren Mora 3 habe ich bereits getestet, Phobya 1080 ebenfalls - die 3 Radis kommen dann aber in einen separaten Test rein !


----------



## VVeisserRabe (12. November 2010)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

Toll  ich freu mich auf den test


----------



## bundymania (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

Mora 2 / Mora 3 / Phobya 1080 Test ging vor einigen Monaten an den Start 

Von Watercool kommen demnächst die HTF4 Radis raus, der 420er kommt dann mit in diesen Raditest für 140mm Lüfter


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

Hallö welchen 140er radi würdets ihr den noch empfehln?? Sys siehe sig - Einziges mango radi bekommt die Warme gehäuseluft ab und stell mir mal ne drehzahl von 1000rpm vor max 1200

Edit: würd sich bei mir ein dicker rentiern ? weil mein Wtemp ist bedingt durch die interne Luft leider auch @ idel net grad "kalt" und unter Prime steigts schon sauber an


----------



## HAWX (31. Juli 2011)

Wenn er sowieso warme Luft bekommt kannst du den komplett weglassen. 120/140er Radiatoren bringen eh schon nicht sooo viel Leistung und wenn der dann noch warme Luft bekommt ist das Geld raus geschmissen.


----------



## razzor1984 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*



HAWX schrieb:


> Wenn er sowieso warme Luft bekommt kannst du den komplett weglassen. 120/140er Radiatoren bringen eh schon nicht sooo viel Leistung und wenn der dann noch warme Luft bekommt ist das Geld raus geschmissen.


 
Wie sindvoll ist es dann noch meine hd6950 überhaupt noch zu bewässern wenn ich unter heißn Tagen @ idel 32 grad W-Temp hab 
Oder muss ich mich auf lange Sicht von internen Radis verabschieden ?
Die vielleicht letzte Option wär ein 200er in der Seite per Schnellkupplung nur stells sich für mich da ein Preisfrage (wird alles sonst zu teuer ^^)


----------



## steinschock (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

32° ist nicht viel und Radi bringt nur was wenn der Kalte Luft bekommt.

Hab selbst ein dicken 120er oben drin und der bringt Praktisch nichts.


----------



## razzor1984 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*



steinschock schrieb:


> 32° ist nicht viel und Radi bringt nur was wenn der Kalte Luft bekommt.
> 
> Hab selbst ein dicken 120er oben drin und der bringt Praktisch nichts.


 
Mein 360er bekommt ja auch eine etwas besser Gehäuseluft ab weil der seutlich 200mm Fan immer rennt + der front 220 auch ^^
Optimal wär es wenn ich den 360er extern verbauen könnte.
Naja werd eh sehn über wie viel ich nextes M verfügn kann 

Edit: @steinstock - Welchen 360 slim hast du unter Verwendung vll den Magic cool ? Wie viel Grad bringen den die Shrouds? merkt man die 2 zusätzlichen 120er (is ja schon ein ordenlicher Flächengewinn) Weiters würd mich noch die Rpm deiner Lüfis interessieren. Bei meinem 360er rennen 3 T.B silencer gesteuert von der XT-Ultra je nach W-temp  max @ 850 rpm


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*



> Wie viel Grad bringen den die Shrouds?


Wenn's hoch kommt 1°C.



> merkt man die 2 zusätzlichen 120er (is ja schon ein ordenlicher Flächengewinn)


Ein 240er würde man schon eher merken.


----------



## steinschock (1. August 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

Ist ein Magicoll Slim die Shroud wie King sagt praktisch nichts war auch mehr wegen der optik da man die beleuchten kann.

Der hintere 120er bringt was der obere nur bei heavy OC wenn es sehr warm ist um 1-2° Wassertemp.

meine Lüfter laufen mit 750-800 rpm ich hab manuelle Steuerung da man so schön den Opt. Punkt erwischt.

Der obere mit 930rpm das das ein 1600rpm ist und bei weniger etwas geräuche macht.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. August 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*



steinschock schrieb:


> Ist ein Magicoll Slim die Shroud wie King sagt praktisch nichts war auch mehr wegen der optik da man die beleuchten kann.
> 
> Der hintere 120er bringt was der obere nur bei heavy OC wenn es sehr warm ist um 1-2° Wassertemp.
> 
> ...


 
Hatte ich richtig getippt bezüglich radi  - Der 140er wird schon was bringen ^^ werd mir des noch durchrechnen ob nicht vll ein zusätzlicher 200er in der Seite was bringen könnte (per Schnellkupplung )


----------



## bundymania (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 25.03.10: 14 Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich + weitere Modelle !*

die Black Ice Radis gibts übrigens derzeit im Bundle mit Noctua Lüftern sehr günstig

http://highflow.nl/weekdeal/black-ice-sr-1-240-2x-noctua-nf-f12-bundel-actie.html

http://highflow.nl/weekdeal/black-ice-sr-1-360-3x-noctua-nf-f12-bundel-actie.html


----------

